# 9/11 mission



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Since most people weren't at ground zero, right after the terrorist attacks, you can pull up this video and see/feel the overwhelming devastation. Its from my teammate Tony Zintsmaster IN-TF1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EutpHt3JNvg


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this, Melody. My husband was there with MATF-1 - he worked the night shift too. He doesn't talk about it much and doesn't have any pics, so this footage gives me a good idea of what he had to deal with.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I was there, and even the pics/videos don't do justice to the horrific destruction we converged upon daily.

Sarah Atlas

ps. If anyone would like to make a contribution to the sar dog foundation to honor all the dogs who worked there please email me for the link

Sarah Atlas


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It does not get any easier as the years pass......I was not there, but it is not to say it was not heartwrenching for me and my fellow firefighters and EMS partners.....

I commend you ALL and you can rest assured our Flag will be flying here......


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

as someone who was NOT there, but watched with disbelief, then horror, as first one, then the second tower was nailed by aircraft on a perfect september morning, and collapsed--that video brought tears to my eyes...

i cannot, and do not want to imagine any more than i already have: it's like looking at pics of the Rocky Mtns, and actually being there--the pics don't do the experience justice.

the thought of the people who died that day, and the TRULY heroic firefighters, police, emt's, civilians and dogs who went into that smoking, toxic rubble pile to first, try to pull ONE PERSON out alive, then to simply try to recover bodies so a family could bury something, and sacrificed their own health/lives to do so...well, that's the ultimate sacrifice, isn't it? 

and to those who continue to put their lives on the line for this great union, at least know that someone in NE appreciates your service and your willingness to make that sacrifice.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

looks like a movie set from some post apocalyptic world
takes a certain kind of person to run toward danger while everyone else is running away


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That is some video
I was working on the roof of a Condo high rise across the river when it happened (and a bit further inland). Still remember someone saying “hey look at the smoke coming out of one of the towers”.
We’re talking , Fire? No way they cant catch on fire. After a while I made a phone call and asked my father if he had heard anything, he turned on the TV said something about a plane, then said holly shit another one just hit it. Then we saw the second cloud, and understood it was not an accident. 
Many of the people who lived in the condo had kids or husbands who worked in NY and in the towers. They were all on the roof, flat with walls and half torn off with piles of garbage all over. Watched them fall, biggest cloud I ever hope to see. Had to try and get things watertight and we got out of there. 
Many things were closed in north Jersey the next day, we all went to work the next day in spite, to try and keep things normal, Worked on that roof with a big cloud behind us for about two weeks. Never realized how many planes in the air by Newark until there not in the air, real weird when you see fighter jets flying overhead. 
Got a local park named after one of the fire fighters who died that day. I was there with my kids this summer when some older man needed a hand putting a new small flag over the name of the park, turned out it was his sons birthday. 
I still can’t stand taking my shoes off at the airport and not because it takes a few extra minutes


----------

